# EASTERN WATER DRAGON HATCHIES



## Lukecee (Jan 14, 2021)

My water dragons have started to hatch but I've struggled to find care sheets on them, any help would be appreciated, diet, heating requirements etc


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 14, 2021)

how did you come to the point of having eggs but not having the required knowledge/ resource material to care for them 



http://www.actha.org.au/uploads/6/0/3/1/6031192/eastern_water_dragon_care_sheet.pdf



enjoy

ill give u a hint... Google scholar is better than google


----------



## Lukecee (Jan 18, 2021)

Herptology said:


> how did you come to the point of having eggs but not having the required knowledge/ resource material to care for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got them from somebody who's dragons bred and they had less knowledge than me so I offered to take them


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 19, 2021)

Another care sheet/ manual well worth using as a reference is: Water Dragon Husbandry Guidelines Chris Hosking.387ca78.pdf (australian.museum). This is was produced by someone working at the Australian Museum and makes us of the many contacts that affords. Its downside is its age.

Young EWDs are entirely insectivorous. It is only when the juveniles start to transition into sub-adults that they begin to include vegetable matter in their diet. As adults, the plant-based components of what they eat can make up as much as 50% of the diet.

Woodies (feeder cockroaches) and crickets are what I would recommended as staple foods for your hatchlings. If you get hold of Black Soldier flies other Fly maggots, definitely include them. These can be supplemented with other insects, depending on what is available to you. Size wise, the length of food item should approximately the same size as the distance between the eyes of the young dragons. If the live food is placed in a feeder bowl along with quality cat or dog food, with a jelly component and added vitamins and minerals, the young dragons should learn to eat this as well. The foregoing will certainly allow you feed the youngsters good nutrition. You can then sit back and watch them grow.

I must say that I find baby water dragons totally captivating to watch. They are just awesome little critters. Enjoy!


----------

